# Google Chrome?



## JBCM627 (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone looked at it yet?

http://www.google.com/chrome/?hl=en
Sorry, windows users only. For now


----------



## blah (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, seen it, minimalistic design from what I've seen, looks kinda nice. But I'm on Linux, haven't booted my Windows in weeks, it's just stoning there, rotting away and polluting my hard disk space  Maybe I'll give Chrome a go some time soon


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 3, 2008)

"Don't want pages you visit to show up in your web history? Choose incognito mode for private browsing."
That's great, they'll just stay in my cookies till the end of time.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 3, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> "Don't want pages you visit to show up in your web history? Choose incognito mode for private browsing."
> That's great, they'll just stay in my cookies till the end of time.


No, they won't. Did you actually make sure to see how the feature works instead of assuming people at Google don't have brains?

Anyhow, separate tabs sounds really useful, because in the last week I've had to end the Firefox process about 100 times while testing this.


----------



## shelley (Sep 3, 2008)

No Linux version yet, but I've been trying it out on my Windows computer at work. It's nice and minimalistic, and it seems to be pretty fast. It seems to use up more memory because each tab is its own separate process, but supposedly that prevents the kind of memory leaks that make Firefox balloon into a memory hog after a few hours of use. Also if one tab crashes it doesn't take all your other tabs with it, which is nice.


----------



## pjk (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, saw that yesterday. Should be pretty neat. Kind of odd they do this after paying Mozilla $180 million over 3 years to become the default homepage of Firefox. They have been such strong supporters of Firefox forever.


----------



## Dene (Sep 3, 2008)

Do any Opera uses think that Chrome is better? Seeing as the new version of Opera is crap, and they probably won't go back to the good old version, it might be a good idea for me to change to a better browser.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 3, 2008)

I change browsers several times everyday. Another one to add to my collection...

So far today: opera, IE, firefox, Google Chrome
Anything else that exists?


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 3, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I change browsers several times everyday. Another one to add to my collection...
> 
> So far today: opera, IE, firefox, Google Chrome
> Anything else that exists?


Are you kidding me? (or was that a joke?)
http://www.download.com/Web-Browsers/3150-2356_4-0.html?tag=ltcol;nav

Also do you use the Firefox add on "IE-Tab"?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 3, 2008)

well some them suck, or are just copies of firefox. This google thing looks quite unique.


----------



## NickNack (Sep 3, 2008)

Considering how google is growing, I have a feeling that they're going to make an OS eventually.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > "Don't want pages you visit to show up in your web history? Choose incognito mode for private browsing."
> ...


It was a crack at how they set cookies when searching that don't expire. I don't know if they still do it but they used to.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow I just downloaded it and it's a lot faster than Firefox 3.

I like the isolated tabs feature, but it uses lots of RAM. I don't really care about RAM, because I don't have lots of programs running anyway.

I like the speed!


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 3, 2008)

Imo pretty obvious move by Google.
Google is in business of web-apps, and web-apps of course run inside web-browsers. Therefore in everything that Google is trying to do, they are inherently limited by what Mozilla (or worse, IE) does or does support and implement. 
By releasing their own web-browser they will be able to break free and innovate where they were constrained until now. 

I tried Chrome today and I was impressed by its speed and functionality.
The only obvious downside is no plugins. Google simply cannot hope to compete with hundreds of other developers out there that create useful plugins for firefox all the time.
But it is my belief that they will eventually implement plugin functionality on their own, probably somehow through Google Gears. 

Either way, keep in mind that it is a very early beta of the browser, and there is a lot of work to be done, and I'm sure Google will do a good job on it, like they do a good job on everything else.

Meanwhile, I cannot live without my mouse gestures Firefox plugin, so I will be sticking to Firefox  But I can see myself using Chrome sometime in the future.


----------



## Uberdad (Sep 3, 2008)

Trying Google Chrome as we speak. First impressions are very good. I like the speed ( faster than Opera and Firefox IMHO ), and the browser window feels uncluttered. No import feature for bookmarks from Opera yet, but I used Firefox as a middle man and that worked out OK. Hopefully Opera like mouse geastures will be implemented soon, as that is the only real feature I miss. Help pages are nice and simple, and was able to find the "save session" feature for example, quite easily. No skins or plug ins as of yet, but its an early release.

I would recommend people to try it, as the current Opera version is crap and you also don't feel like joining the Firefox bandwagon.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 3, 2008)

I gave it a shot last night. 

1: It's INSANELY fast. Like, mindblowingly fast
2: The address bar is amazing

Otherwise, it's just a browser. Nothing special.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 3, 2008)

What's wrong with the new Opera?


----------



## Dene (Sep 3, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> What's wrong with the new Opera?



First of all, the big blackness is annoying and cluttering.
Secondly, the little "x" used for closing tabs has been made infinitely small and thus difficult to get, and I can't do it without looking.
Thirdly, it isn't compatible with at least two sites that I need (ANZ, my bank, and Blackboard, for university).

I like the nice clean simplicity of 9.26. 9.52 is way too overly "wannabe" flash-like. They're doing the exact thing for which I don't choose other browsers.


----------



## Bounb (Sep 3, 2008)

I suggest all windows users try Chrome. It's very good. 
Just need adblock plus now.


----------



## Guoguodi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Anyhow, separate tabs sounds really useful, because in the last week I've had to end the Firefox process about 100 times while testing this.



Ahem. That is one sexy cube applet!


----------



## Jai (Sep 3, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> What's wrong with the new Opera?



I'd rather use Opera than Chrome. Sure, Chrome's got a nice interface, but it gets completely messed up when your Windows is skinned (well, in Vista with Windowblinds, at least), and I'm too used to the mouse gestures from Opera. Plus, there's no customization in Chrome. If Google doesn't add customization options such as skins like Firefox, or gadgets like Opera, Google Chrome is just be a novelty that'll get old pretty quickly.


----------



## Escher (Sep 3, 2008)

has anyone seen http://tech.slashdot.org/tech/08/09/02/1418252.shtml ?
i find it shocking, but completely believable. Microsoft really dont have a clue, do they? personally i like Google Chrome, but ill probably be sticking with firefox. Ive had it since .2 came out and im just used to it now.


----------



## Uberdad (Sep 3, 2008)

It would seem that alot of ppl are dissapointed with the latest Opera release, I know I am. It just seems slow and buggy compared to previous versions. Bring back the one that fitted on a floppy! Maybe not........

Firefox, as good as it is, just never feels right for me.

Safari is clean looking, but basic. It is also shamelessly bundled with itunes now. Naughty Apple.

IE should only be used if a webpage won't work on any other browser.

Google Chrome has alot going for it. Can't wait for next version.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 3, 2008)

Uberdad said:


> IE should only be used if a webpage won't work on any other browser.



IE shouldn't be used at all. There's a plugin for Firefox called IETab. It can load IE-only pages in Firefox, and works darn well. It's even reported that even Microsoft can't tell the difference between IE and IETab. Meaning, you can read *ALL* IE-only pages, even those on Microsoft's website.


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 3, 2008)

Escher said:


> has anyone seen http://tech.slashdot.org/tech/08/09/02/1418252.shtml ?
> i find it shocking, but completely believable. Microsoft really dont have a clue, do they? personally i like Google Chrome, but ill probably be sticking with firefox. Ive had it since .2 came out and im just used to it now.



hahahah Microsoft... always guaranteed to make me laugh. 
I can't decide... IE8 consuming more RAM than the entire OPERATING SYSTEM: a design choice, or are they all just stupid?
In either case, fail. The only reason IE is still used is that it comes pre-loaded with Windows, everyone knows that.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 3, 2008)

Unfortunately Lucas tho you now have a browser that won't crash completely those of us on Chrome can't view your applet, unless I'm the only one who can't use java applets with Chrome yet...
Anyway, I really like Chrome, its not often that my Firefox crashes but when it does it is always very annoying when I have like 10 tabs open. All I need is adblock and I will probably switch to Chrome for good.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 3, 2008)

FOR ALL CHROME USERS:

http://blag.w-wins.com/?p=49


It looks like if you are anyone who creates things, don't use them with Google Chrome. I think that's a nifty little way around copyright usage.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> FOR ALL CHROME USERS:
> 
> http://blag.w-wins.com/?p=49
> 
> ...



All your content are belong to us.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> FOR ALL CHROME USERS:
> 
> http://blag.w-wins.com/?p=49
> 
> ...


My response to that blog-
Start -> Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs

Its fast, but its not customizable, its a memory hog if you have more than 1 or 2 tabs open, and...yeah, that whole copyright thing freaks me out a little.


----------



## Jai (Sep 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> FOR ALL CHROME USERS:
> 
> http://blag.w-wins.com/?p=49
> 
> ...



http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...-eula-controversy-our-bad-well-change-it.html

Google said they'll change it.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 3, 2008)

Not that I create any content but I'm back on firefox now.
I'll wait till they fix the EULA and get a few more features.


----------



## Dene (Sep 4, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> My response to that blog-
> Start -> Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs



While we're on the topic, I was wondering where the add/remove programs feature is on Vista? Does it even exist? It certainly doesn't appear to be in the control panel.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 4, 2008)

Control panel
Classic view(top-left)
programs and features


----------



## Dene (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you, so much!! Why did they have to change the name? Idiots.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 4, 2008)

no problem...I had to switch to my other PC to find out...welll....just went out of a vpc really...I love linux


----------



## shelley (Sep 4, 2008)

HAHA

If you're using Google Chrome, type about:internets into the address bar. Google knows what the internets is made of.


----------



## 36duong (Sep 4, 2008)

I just read over the Terms of Service, and here is Ch 11.



Google Chrome License Agreement said:


> 11. Content license from you
> 
> 11.1 You retain copyright and any other rights you already hold in Content which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services.



So I would say the it's fixed more or less 

@shelley

I find that rather amusing that google thinks putting a screensaver on is "internets"


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 4, 2008)

shelley said:


> HAHA
> 
> If you're using Google Chrome, type about:internets into the address bar. Google knows what the internets is made of.



I have a funnier one, type this into the url bar: (no need to even hit enter) (also make sure you have nothing too important opened )

:%


----------



## shelley (Sep 4, 2008)

36duong said:


> @shelley
> 
> I find that rather amusing that google thinks putting a screensaver on is "internets"



I guess you didn't get the reference to the meme "the internet is a series of tubes"


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 4, 2008)

This just in:
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/update-to-google-chromes-terms-of.html

they are going to change the EULA... naturally


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't know if this is just me, but I am on Chrome right now and my scroll wheel will let me go down the page, but not up. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 6, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I don't know if this is just me, but I am on Chrome right now and my scroll wheel will let me go down the page, but not up. Does anyone else have this problem?



Not a problem for me.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 6, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I don't know if this is just me, but I am on Chrome right now and my scroll wheel will let me go down the page, but not up. Does anyone else have this problem?


No I don't have that problem.

The problem might be your mouse.

However, I can't do the thing where you click the scroll wheel, and you move the mouse under the mark thingy and you can scroll really fast. I pretty disappointed because it was helpful for scrolling down really long pages.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

It works for firefox...  arr


----------



## Carlos (Sep 7, 2008)

Chrome looks really inovative, being functional, simple and clean. It has a lot of features i liked, but has some bugs to be fixed(naturally).

It has potential to get better than firefox, but it is not (yet).

I'm with Firefox still, which saved my life a lot of times automatically saving the session, Google should do this for the next version. Also fix the scroll-click/ctrl+click to open another tab which really don't work at some websites.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 9, 2009)

Google Chrome now has extensions. Google Blog Announcement

These are the ones I am excited about:
Adblock: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb
Gmail Checker: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/mihcahmgecmbnbcchbopgniflfhgnkff
Twitter: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/encaiiljifbdbjlphpgpiimidegddhic
Facebook: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/lkdedmbpkaiahjjibfdmpoefffnbdkli


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 9, 2009)

Chrome Extensions FTW!


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

I cant download the beta version....


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 11, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> I cant download the beta version....



Then download the stable release. It should work.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 11, 2009)

PHPJaguar said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I cant download the beta version....
> ...




No it doesn't it says that the browser is uncompatible


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 11, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


Try this...
http://www.google.com/chrome/thankyou.html?extra=betachannel&oneclickinstalled=


EDIT: Woah, purdy banner!


----------



## Logan (Dec 11, 2009)

That happend to me. delete the ole google chrome and then download the new one.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 11, 2009)

After I downloaded it a few times it worked. I'm lovin' ad-blocker. Suggestions?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 13, 2009)

https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ikpmcecmibfbjfndpdbchincdobfafkg

I highly recommend this extension of which I have no affiliation <_<


----------

